# PCGH-PC mit Geforce RTX 2070 Super und Ryzen 5 3600 [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-PC mit Geforce RTX 2070 Super und Ryzen 5 3600 [Werbung]*

						Dank der Kombination aus Ryzen 5 3600 und Geforce RTX 2070 Super ist dieser Komplett-PC ideal für PC-Spieler, die unter 2.000 Euro für einen potenten Gaming-Rechner ausgeben möchten. An der Ausstattung wird dennoch nicht gespart, denn es kommen eine große 960-GB-SSD sowie 32 GB Arbeitsspeicher zum Einsatz. Der Aufpreis für den Premium-PC lohnt sich nur, wenn Sie ein Fractal-Gehäuse wünschen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-PC mit Geforce RTX 2070 Super und Ryzen 5 3600 [Werbung]*


----------



## Basileukum (17. Mai 2020)

Tolle Hardware, superleise und leistungsstark.


----------

